# Ist das Möglich?



## Spawn (9. März 2002)

Hi an alle Photoshop Grafiker!
Wollte mal ein kleinen Einblick bekommen was genau mit Photoshop *möglich* ist, dazu hab ich hier einige Seiten, schaut mal vorbei und sagt welches Programm ich jeweils dazu brauche:

1. http://www.wipetom.de/
2. http://www.chapter3.net/
3. http://www.mauricesomers.com/
4. http://www.dj-designs.com/
5. http://www.metaeffect.com/
6. http://www.nulldesign.de/

So falls das alles mit Photoshop möglich sein sollte was ich nicht glaube, gibt es dann vielleicht irgendwo *Tutorials* dazu?
Würde mich sehr dafür interessieren.

*THX for all!*

Gruss, Spawn!


Frage: Wie stelle ich es an das bei mir Links auch so ein selbst erstelltes Icon kommt wie bi euch?


----------



## shiver (9. März 2002)

1. frage:

du brauchst dafür zusätzlich ein 3d programm.

2. frage: 

benutz die suchfunktion, da findest du sicher genug:








3. frage:

steht in der hilfe.


----------



## Mythos007 (9. März 2002)

Chellaz Spawn,

das erste was du brauchst um diese Grafiken zu
entwerfen ist vor allem Phantasie + Talent 

Die Programme die hier wohl zum Einsatz gekommen
sind heissen *3D Studio Max* oder ein vergleichbares
3D Programm in Kombination mit *Photoshop* ...

Tutorials dazu findest Du zu tausenden im Netz
oder auch hier im Forum - wie gesagt du brauchst
natürlich genug Phantasie ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: wie man einen Link erstellt den du selbst
beschreiben kannst steht *=>hier<=*


----------



## shiver (9. März 2002)

lol, ich glaub er wollt wissen wie man n userpic herkriegt


----------



## Sir Dodger (9. März 2002)

@Spawn 

zu allem was die beiden (shiver und Mythos007) gesagt haben noch ein jahr Urlaub dann wird was 

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## Maniacy (9. März 2002)

neee mal im Ernst, du glaubst doch nicht, dass du "nur" durch den Kauf dieser Progs und durch das Lesen der Tutorials plötzlich zu einem Profi-Designer wirst?

sry, dass ich dich entmutige, aber deine Naivität ist geradezu erschreckend!!
Das hieße ja im Prinzip das der Berufsstand des Designers eigentlich nicht gerade besonders gut angesehen ist, weil sein Können lediglich aus der Bedienung eines Programmes besteht! (Anstatt auf Werten wie Fleiss, Übung und einem guten Stück Talent)
Ich hoffe, es gibt nicht allzu viele Leute, die Deiner Ansicht sind, Spawn


MfG
Maniacy


----------



## shiver (9. März 2002)

also wenn ich mir deine homepage so anschaue, muss ich sagen, dass DU mir eher als negativ-beispiel vorangehst, kennst du den spruch mit dem glashaus?


er hat sich doch lediglich erkundigt welche programme er braucht, also reg dich ab...

aus und ende der diskussion.


----------



## Maniacy (9. März 2002)

guck dir lieber meinen "Beruf" an....
kein Grund mich gleich zusammenzuscheissen!
Ich hab ihn schliesslich nicht kritisiert, sondern nur desillusioniert!
*sauer*


----------



## Spawn (9. März 2002)

@Maniacy

Nein es ist nicht so wie du denkst "Negativ" ich habe mich legendlich erkundigt wie shiver sagt welche Programme ich dazu brauche.

Ich weis das die Progs nicht der Anfang und das Ende eines Grafikdesigners sind, das hab ich auch in keiner Absicht geschrieben, also lese beim nächsten mal bitte direkt die Formulierung meiner Sätze.

Sonst hast du recht das jede Menge Talent und und und dazu gehört, aber die Vorraussetzung dazu ist auch zu wissen wie dies und das Grafikprogramm funktioniert. Daher erkundige ich mich auch und habe diesen Thread gepostet. 

Übrigens werde ich Grafikdesign Studieren. THX for all answers.


-- Spawn


----------



## Maniacy (9. März 2002)

siehst du shiver!
Er is lieb zu mir und muss nich gleich rummotzen!
*spawnknuddl*

Maniacy


----------



## shiver (10. März 2002)

oh reiz mich lieber nicht...

also kein gespamme und denken vor dem posten okay?


----------



## Psyclic (10. März 2002)

1. http://www.wipetom.de/ :
Photoshop, Swift 3d

2. http://www.chapter3.net/ :
Photoshop, Lightwave, 3dmax

3. http://www.mauricesomers.com/ 
denk ma flash ( is nich wahr ^^ ) und photoshop

4. http://www.dj-designs.com/
ka... denk auch ma ps 

5. http://www.metaeffect.com/ 

6. http://www.nulldesign.de/ 
photoshop, 3dmax

hoffe dir mal deine ursprüngliche frage beantwortet zu haben.


----------



## freekazoid (10. März 2002)

http://www.mauricesomers.com/ 

 ^-------------------------^

diese site is ja er hammer schlechthin.
echt zucker! aber ob das nur flash und ps sein kann...naja.
diese seifenblase,/glaskugeln am anfang machen mir angst...
wie zum henker kann man sowas hinkiergen? ohne 3dprog wohlgemerkt!


----------



## Maniacy (10. März 2002)

ich glaube, dass die Blasen einfach Kreise sind, die sich zu Ellipsen "verformen" wodurch der Effekt einer Seifenblase entsteht... 

Aber du hast schon recht, die Seite is eine der fettesten Pages die ich bis jetzt gesehn hab....


----------



## Brainworm (10. März 2002)

Sorry ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen, aber:

Wieso studiert jemand Grafikdesign, wenn er offensichtlich wenig bis gar keine Ahnung von Grafikprogrammen bzw. deren Anwendung hat? Ich glaube manche stellen sich unter dem Studium ein Step on Step Tutorial zu allen Wissensgebieten vor ...

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## subzero (10. März 2002)

*LOL berechtigte frage...*

hi leutz.....
also...äähm..bei dem plug in ktp6..da is auch so etwas wie 3d studio max mit eingebaut....kann das sein....weil ich habs ..allerdings noch nit richtig erkundet 
kennt da einer hilfen zu..????


----------



## Nino (10. März 2002)

@ Spawn

Also ich denke das einzige, was nur mit Photoshop gemacht worden ist, ist  http://www.dj-designs.com/ 

Für die andern brauchst du nen 3D-Programm dazu.


----------



## Spawn (10. März 2002)

@Brainworm

Da sieht man mal wie gut einige lesen. 
Ich habe geschrieben ich "werde" Grafikdesgin Studieren und nicht ich Studiere Grafikdesgin.

Also BITTE etwas besser lesen.
Außerdem darf man sich in einen Forum nicht erkündigen?

-- Spawn


----------



## shiver (10. März 2002)

was ich mir nicht verkneifen kann:

warum holt sich auch der letzte untalentierte newbie eine domain mit dem namen blabnla-designs.blubb, und stellt dann auch noch eine sparte "tutorials" rein, obwohl er selber doch keine peilung hat???

schlimm schlimm sowas...

naja, 

*back to topic again!*


----------



## Christoph (10. März 2002)

und immer die gleichen Tutorials! meistens irgendwo abgekupfert!


----------



## Brainworm (10. März 2002)

Ich schätze mal weil er lesen kann und auf der Seite gelesen hat, dass die Domain ihm von einem Sponsor geschenkt worde. Das wird wohl der Grund sein. Aber wer kann schon lesen ...

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## gremmlin (10. März 2002)

> Also ich denke das einzige, was nur mit Photoshop gemacht worden ist, ist http://www.dj-designs.com/



schaut mal auf den bg..da is auch ein 3dprog dabei


----------

